# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Moscow: the way to observe with modern thech

## Basil77

Kremlin, Moscow - YouTube

----------


## Hanna

What's the cute igloo building at ~0.40?
And what's the elegant cream coloured building with Greek pillars towards the end (sorry I have never been to Moscow..) 
This drone is not very smart! There is so much to see in Moscow and it circles parking lots and boring roads. I want to see Tverskaya ulitsa, the Kremlin, GUM, that grand new cathedral, some flashy new architecture and the Red Square. 
Fly again, drone!  ::   
It's funny that the pedestrians aren't noticing the drone /copter as it flies right above or next to them towards the end.  
PS - I thought Moscow had horrible traffic problems! No sign of that with empty 5(!!!) lane boulevards.

----------


## Alex_krsk

Вот что по этому поводу думает Варламов.  _Слабоумие и отвага
Совершенно безумное видео с пролетом вокруг Кремля нашел на Ютубе (смотреть лучше без звука): Автор, конечно, очень круто владеет техникой. Весь ролик я ждал, что квадрик собьют или пилота задержат. Запомните, так делать нельзя! Неоправданный и глупый риск._  zyalt: Слабоумие и отвага 
вот красивая и безопасная съёмка Москвы с квадрокоптера     
Here are some pics of Krasnoyarsk   summer  winter  and some more

----------


## lodka

> And what's the elegant cream coloured building with Greek pillars towards the end

 It's Bolshoi Theatre  ::    

> What's the cute igloo building at ~0.40?

 It's the exhibition hall "Зарядье": http://realty.rbc.ru/articles/30/04/...91354863.shtml

----------


## Basil77

> This drone is not very smart! There is so much to see in Moscow and it circles parking lots and boring roads. Fly again, drone!

 Looks like it was directed from a car wich stood in a traffic jam at Kremlyovskaya embankment. That's why it was circling so much. Btw I agree that this copter flight is definetely against the laws and very dangerous. Still impressive though.  

> PS - I thought Moscow had horrible traffic problems! No sign of that with empty 5(!!!) lane boulevards.

 It's the very city center. The worst jams are on the roads wich leads towards city center (in the morning, in the evening it's the other way around). Also jams depend on the time of a year (most jams are in December and the July/August is the time when traffic jams are not so bad). Also in Saturday or Sunday the city is almost free of jams.  
Some info about the buildings and places in the video:  3.jpg
Landing pad of Putin's helicopter. The area inside Kremlin walls divided in two parts: one part there most churches, museums, Tsar-cannon and Tsar-bell located is open for tourists, the other part serves as a presidential residence and it's closed for public. The landing part is in the second part.  дом пашкова.jpg Pashkov House - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  мнаеж.jpg Moscow Manege - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  старое здание м&#1.jpg
Old building of Moscow State University.  4й.jpg
Manezh Square. I still remember the times when it was full of traffic. Now there is a huge shopping mall undeground. I don't reccomend to buy anithing there though, the prices are insane. Manezhnaya Square, Moscow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  
"Москва" hotel. It's the building from "Stolichnaya" vodka label. The original building was razed and built from scratch again several years ago just to dig a huge undeground parking lot under it (and to steal some money probably) http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Москва_..._Москве)  
The State Duma building.

----------


## Lampada

*City of opportunity: 7 advantages to living in Moscow* | Russia Beyond The Headlines

----------


## Lampada

Москва под снегом 1908 год

----------


## Звездочёт

*Best of Moscow Aerial FPV flights - Part1*

----------


## Звездочёт

*Best of Moscow Aerial FPV flights - Part2*

----------


## Звездочёт

Moscow Vacation Travel Guide

----------

